# The Best Misting System?



## jtg (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi guys.
I'm looking at getting a misting system.

Just want to know which ones you guys would/ wouldn't recommend?

Obviously mistking is very popular. But with the cheapest I can find in the UK being £140, it a little steep. I've also read that the exoterra monsoons don't seem to last longer than 6-12 months before issues occur.

Anyone recommend anything?
Thanks in advance.

Josh


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm a fan of the lucky reptile system personally. probably a little load but i've never had a problem with it.


----------



## Neoki (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello,

I recently won the Trixie Rain System from Livefoods By Post - Reptile Food, livefoods, reptile supplies, online reptile shop

Reptiland Rain system with Digital Seconds Timer

This is quite good tbh and I have had no issues with it.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Can't fault my Mistking. Does exactly what it's supposed to do and the Mistking seconds timer also works as it should.


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi jtg, it's true that there were some teething troubles with our exo terra monsoon unit when first launched, however these have been taken care of and rest assured the current model is very good indeed. Any genuine problems would also be covered under our warranty. If you need further information please contact Hagen customer services through the website www.hagen.com.


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

I have the lucky reptile super rain and a hygrostat. Pleased as punch because i get accurate humidity levels.


----------



## Hootz (Aug 28, 2014)

Bit of a thread necro, but are the Exo Rain makers more reliable now? No one seems to have LR Super Rains in stock, similar with Mistking :/


----------



## Chris2525 (Mar 27, 2013)

My mistking is great. Wish it came with UK plug but other than needing an adapter it's brilliant.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Hootz said:


> Bit of a thread necro, but are the Exo Rain makers more reliable now? No one seems to have LR Super Rains in stock, similar with Mistking :/


Might be worth asking the places that sell them. See how many returns they're getting. I've not heard anything negative about them recently but it seems everyone on here went out and bought kit around the same time! I'm another mistking owner, if you can manage to get hold of one they are reliable.


----------



## Hootz (Aug 28, 2014)

Are the Pollywog kits worth considering at all? I did see a MK rep murder them (to be expected ;p), but I've also seen quite a few people saying theyre pretty decent?

MK's look future proof, just getting hold of one...


----------



## Hootz (Aug 28, 2014)

In the end I ordered a Mistking about 11pm Tuesday from Canada, arrived just now 

Not exactly cheap, and got stung at the door by UPS for 44 quid duty and stuff, not that I wasn't expecting that. Cant fault the service though!


----------

